# Remote Controls



## BlueCoder2 (Oct 28, 2011)

After discovering that webcamd has progressed beyond its name to including many/most linux USB devices I was surprised to find out how relatively easy it was to get my USB transceivers working and setup Lirc for a slick MCE remote. The transceiver and software is working!

(One great thing about transceivers is that you can have dozens of remotes.)

My only problem now is getting "kremotecontrol" working. The program recognizes button pressed just fine but I can't seem to get the scripting/command facility working.  Trying to keep it simple I'm trying to just launch "/usr/local/kde4/bin/konsole" from a button press and on another button to play a mp3 file "/usr/local/bin/mpg123 ~/x.mp3".  So far nothing, when I hit "try" it doesn't do anything either so I'm thinking oddly the whole remote control thing is working but it can't execute commands.

KDE used dbus which I'm new to; a control/command registry if I'm not mistaken. I'm not getting any errors in /var/log/messages. How can I trace/debug what is going wrong?


----------



## brianc (Nov 11, 2011)

Just curious, what remote are you using? I am looking for a remote that I know should work under FreeBSD?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 11, 2011)

brianc said:
			
		

> Just curious, what remote are you using? I am looking for a remote that I know should work under FreeBSD?



Most remotes should work.  The trick is the receiver.  I've successfully tried an MCE USB receiver and the FTDI hack, although haven't done anything with them.


----------

